# Xampp prob unter win 7 64bit



## Cäptin Pommes (19. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

ich hab da ein problem mit xampp das heisst zumindestens mit dem Apache. Der will einfach nicht starten wenn ich da im controlpanel auf "Start" klicke,  MySql hingegen t aber! Liegt das an der 64bit version? Oder was kann das sein?


----------



## KaiBone (19. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
unter /xampp/apache/logs findest du die Datei error.log. 
Versuche den apache zu starten und öffne besagte Datei mit dem Texteditor deiner Wahl und poste uns die Zeilen mit dem letzten Startversuch. 
Denn nur so können wir dir dann auch weiterhelfen.

Gruß 
KaiBone


----------

